# feeling demoralized, lost a hive to varroa...



## Sasha (Feb 22, 2005)

Welcome to the club. I lost 9 of 10 last winter. I dont know where you are located, but where where I live the its still winter. Maybe you could combine those weak hives into a stronger one and do an oxalic acid vaporization. That should help with the varroa and with the low number of bees. Also add honey to them or sugar if you don't have frames of honey. Good luck!


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Have you tried treating with Essential Oils? They work great.


----------



## kirk-o (Feb 2, 2007)

*demoralized*

I'm in Los Angeles.I'm small cell natural cell.When I loose bees it is usally in Sept August to Ants.I don't treat in any fashion.Nothing.But I make sure the bees have plenty of honey left over to get through.When they need pollen I use bee pollen I get from L A Honey.All bees are created equal some just live longer than others.Some work harder than others.Also if you read Charles Martin Simons articles on this site that will help you very much.
Kirkobeeo


----------



## julesbeek (Jun 1, 2007)

*demoralized - follow-up*

I guess I need to do a bit more research on essential oils (long as De Lusby doesn't find out! ).
Combining with a stronger hive is an option, but I'd need to make sure not to transfer over a ton of mite-infested brood. I've got feeders on all my hives right now, because we had a very warm spell in January for over 3 weeks - bees out every day and they went through their stores a lot faster! Nearly lost a hive to starvation.

Thanks to all who replied - I shall keep trying without any harsh chemicals.

julesbeek


----------



## TodesSchatten (Feb 20, 2009)

you could start w/ a brood interrupt and HBH in the syrup to drop the mite load and strengthen your bees so they can better deal w/ the mites

good luck


----------

